# [H] Frische Neueinsteiger, Rückkehrer, Familiengilde



## Raikji (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ganz frisch eine neue Hordengilde für alle die Familiär oder in ihrem Job stark eingebunden sind und das 25. Lebensjahr überschritten haben gegründet.

Alle die in Ruhe spielen wollen, auch einfach aus Spaß mal die Classic und BC Raids besuchen wollen und diese nochmal ganz in Ruhe erleben wollen. Ohne Herausforderung zwar, aber gemütlich.

Ein Teil auf dem der Fokus dieser Gilde liegen wird sind die alten Raids die viele sicherlich nie gesehen haben. Auch auf 90 kann man diese noch mit Ruhe besuchen und sich alles ansehen oder Sets sammeln.

*Mir geht dieses „durch die Instanzen Gerenne" furchtbar auf den Zeiger.*

Ja, das Spiel ist beim Leveln und in den alten Gebieten nicht mehr schwer, aber deswegen muss man doch nicht die komplette Instanz pullen. So macht mir das keinen Spaß. Ich habe zum Release mit Classic begonnen und bin eine deutlich ruhigere Art von Spieler.

http://wowgilden.net/Eisbeschlagen

*Ich suche für die Gilde:*

*Ich suche Neueinsteiger die den alten Inhalt gar nicht kennen.*

*Ich suche Familienväter und Mütter die in einer Instanz vielleicht 6 mal AFK müssen weil das Kind weint und nicht dafür angemotzt werden wollen.*

*Ich suche alle die mal versuchen wollen zu Tanken oder Heilen aber immer Angst hatten dies zu versuchen!*

*Ich suche alle die vom Tempo des heutigen WoW genervt sind!*

*Ich suche Berufstätige die nur Abends mal 2 Stunden locker entspannen wollen!*
*
Ich suche die Twinker, die nie einen hohen Char haben werden weil sie sich nicht entscheiden können oder wollen *

*Ich suche jeden der nie über Heroics hinausgekommen ist weil er immer Angst hatte zu wenig Schaden zu machen.*

Das wahre Leben hat bei uns immer Vorrang! 

Hier könnt ihr spielen wie und wann es euch Spaß macht.

Wir werden auch drauf achten das wir keine Massengilde werden. Wir werden immer wieder Aufnahmestopps machen damit wir uns alle langsam kennenlernen können. Eine nette Familiäre Gemeinschaft ist wichtiger als ein Erfolgsgerenne!

Auch zocke ich euch nicht ab wie es heute so oft passiert. Wenn wir vom Zahlungsfluss irgendwann alle Bankfächer haben zahle ich jedes Mitglied anteilig einmal im Monat aus. Reparieren könnt Ihr aus der Bank sobald etwas Gold drauf ist. Die ersten 2 Bankfächer habe ich uns gestern gekauft.

Bei uns ist die Skillung egal und ich ziehe auch mit euch los wenn ihr Noobs seid  

Wir wollen zusammen ganz in Ruhe Spaß am Spiel haben. Früher musste wir uns die Instanzen auch erarbeiten und langsam schauen was wo gemacht werden muss.
Wir wollen eine freundliche Gemeinschaft sein bei der man schön entspannt Abends spielen kann ohne Streß und Gemotze. Ich suche keine Leute die nur hinter Items herrennen um 3 Punkte Ausdauer mehr zu haben, eher suche ich Leute die mal Spontan nach MC oder Kara gehen wollen, einfach weils Spaß macht 

Leute die auch gern mal im Chat oder TS ein wenig Quatschen wollen und etwas Unsinn labern wollen.
Alle Genervten, Noobs, Neueinsteiger und Wiedereinsteiger so wie ich es bin.
Ich habe bis Wrath aktiv und besonders in Classic sehr viel gespielt. Bei Cata habe ich eine Pause eingelegt und kenne Cata und MoP deshalb noch gar nicht. Keinen Raid und keine Instanz.

Ihr könnt ganz frisch Anfangen oder auch einen Charakter her transferieren, ganz wie Ihr wollt, da gibt es keine Beschränkungen. Ich habe mir einen Charakter her transferiert und bin wie Ihr seht 74, das wird auch eine Weile so bleiben weil ich warte bis meine Frau Ihren Todesritter auf 72 oder sowas hat.
Ich mache mir aber auch überhaupt keinen Levelstreß. Für mich besteht das Spiel aus so viel mehr als aus Endgame. Ich habe soviel aus den alten AddOns noch nicht gesehen, das will ich endlich mal gemütlich angehen mit netten Leuten.

Sammelt euch bei Interesse gerne hier, ich freue mich auch euch!

Die Gilde existiert nun auf Blackhand und hier findet Ihr unser spärliches Forum:

http://wowgilden.net/Eisbeschlagen

Wenn wir mehr Forenabteilungen benötigen lege ich die an, aber da es wenig Regeln gibt sollte es auch wenig zu Diskutieren geben.

Ich möchte euch nur darum bitten das Ihr euch kurz im Forum Vorstellt wenn ihr bei uns einsteigen wollt damit wir euch kennenlernen können. Euer Name und Alter und was Ihr so privat für einen Streß habt und in WoW erlebt habt. Irgendwie sowas, ihr könnt euch ja an den vorhandenen Threads Orientieren.
Einige fangen bei uns neu mit dem Leveln an, also ist es grade für Neueinsteiger auch eine gute Wahl sich die Gilde mal anzusehen wenn Ihr in Ruhe spielen wollt ohne Druck. Meine Frau spielt auch erst seit 4 Wochen.

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## Raikji (10. Mai 2014)

http://wowgilden.net/Eisbeschlagen/forum.html

Hier könnt Ihr euch melden um mit uns locker Zeit zu verbringen


----------



## Raikji (10. Mai 2014)

Die ersten Leute versammeln sich langsam und wir werden langsam größer.

Ich bin mir sicher das es noch den ein oder anderen gibt der Interesse an unserer Gilde hat 

Also meldet euch!


----------



## Raikji (11. Mai 2014)

Die ersten zehn leute haben sich gefunden und hatten schon viel Spaß gestern.

Wir suchen fleißig weiter nach netten Leuten die zu uns passen, also meldet euch einfach InGame oder im Forum!

Wir freuen uns auf euch 

Gruß

Sebastian / Yunxu - Blackhand


----------



## Raikji (12. Mai 2014)

So wir haben die ersten 15 Spieler versammelt.

Momentan haben wir 10 leute die neu Anfangen und zwischen 5 und 30 sind und 5 Leute die einen höheren transferiert haben oder einen DK angefangen haben.

Sollte also für jeden ein Mitspieler zu finden sein.

Also meldet euch bei uns im Forum!

http://wowgilden.net/Eisbeschlagen

Wir nehmen aber auch noch 15 Leute ca. auf. Wir wollen nicht zu schnell zu groß werden, damit wir uns auch alle kennenlernen können.

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## Raikji (12. Mai 2014)

So ich habe meinen Volkswechsel vollzogen deshalb könnt Ihr euch nicht mehr an Yunxu wenden 

Also meldet euch bei Interesse im Forum oder InGame bei:

Raikji

Feliçitas

Mîlaîlée

oder Blôôddust

Wir freuen uns auf immer neue Mitglieder und Leute die nochmal einen frischen Charakter spielen wollen.

Gruß

Raikji


----------



## Raikji (12. Mai 2014)

So ich muss nochmal auf uns Aufmerksam machen da die Spieler auf die wir abzielen ja jetzt Feierabend haben, gegessen haben und langsam etwas Zeit haben um uns im Forum zu finden 

MfG

Raikji / Eqonix


----------



## Raikji (15. Mai 2014)

Wir haben jetzt 28 Accounts in unseren Reihen und werden bis maximal 40 Accounts hoch gehen.

Wir haben ein spitzen Klima in der Gilde und momentan eigentlich von 15 - 90 alle Stufenbereiche besetzt.

Also, noch sind Plätze frei und jetzt ist der beste Zeitpunkt bei uns einzusteigen!

Meldet euch bei uns im Forum:

http://wowgilden.net/Eisbeschlagen

Gruß

Sebastian
Raikji/Eqonix


----------



## Antronium (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo.

Das hört sich toll an! Genau so, wie Du es beschrieben hast, wollen sicher viele WoW mal geniessen und sich nicht hetzen lassen was das Zeugs hält. (Ich persönlich reihe mich da ebenfalls gerne ein)

Vor langer, langer Zeit war ich mal in einer Gilde mit einer ähnlichen Ausrichtung. Der Nachteil "arbeitete" sich dann vergleichsweise schnell raus. Leider. Dadurch, das Raids permanent unterbrochen werden mussten (es ist ja nicht EIN Kind, das Zuneigung möchte, sondern fast alle hatten da Kinder und alle 10 Minuten gab es einen Break) kam man an den einzelnen Abendenden praktisch nie voran. Und auch wenn man besinnlich spielt - Voran kommen möchte man irgendwann halt eben doch 

Eine "Stamm-Mannschaft" hat man auch nie wirklich zusammen bekommen. Prakitsch nie konnte man einen Raid so fortsetzen, wie man ihn zuletzt verlassen hat, weil die Besetzung sich immer änderte (und zwar nicht auf einer Position, sondern praktisch der halbe Raid wurde jedes Mal ausgetauscht). Das führte dazu, das man praktisch immer wieder von vorne anfangen musste.

Lange Rede, kurz zum Sinn: Nach und nach stieg die Unzufriedenheit und die Gilde zerlegte sich nach und nach ... wenigstens ging man freundlich dann wieder getrennter Wege 

Wie gedenkt Ihr dieses (und ähnliche Probleme, zum Beispiel beim Leveln, etc.) abzufangen? Habt Ihr das schon Pläne/Ideen, wie ihr damit umgehen werdet?

Würde mich interessieren, denn die Grund-Philosophie Eurer Gilde ist genau mein Ding. Finde ich einfach großartig!

LG


----------



## Raikji (15. Mai 2014)

Also wir haben durchaus einige Leute ohne Kinder und viele Leute mit größeren Kindern. Bisher hat sich da nie ein Problem ergeben.

Das Leveln geht bei den kleineren ganz gut im moment und es haben sich Grüppchen mit Ähnlichen Geschwindigkeiten gefunden und der ein oder andere Levelt auch alleine.

Wir machen uns da nicht viele Sorgen weil das Raiden für uns keine Priorität hat. Wir bewegen uns die nächsten Monate eh im Wachstum und in den alten Raids die auch weitergespielt werden können wenn mal jemand weg muss.

Ausserdem habe ich das Gefühl das die Raids heute eh nicht mehr zwingend eine feste Besetzung brauchen, wenn die Leute sich Ihre Raids schon im Trottel-Such-Tool zusammen suchen.

Aber wie gesagt, soviele kleine Kinder sind es nicht das wir später alle 10 Minuten mal warten müssen, ich denke es wird so jede halbe Stunde mal 5 Minuten sein. 

Aber ich gehe Stark davon aus das wir vor Ende des Jahres eh nicht in aktuelle Raids gehen werden.


Für alle anderen:

Hallo lieber Bewerber,

wir haben uns eine maximale Accountzahl von 40 für die Gilde überlegt damit es nicht zu groß und unpersönlich wird.
Ich nehme an das diese Grenze noch einmal auf 50 erhöht wird, aber das wird sicherlich ein paar Wochen dauern.

Momentan haben wir noch 4 Plätze ohne Klassenbeschränkung frei und 5 Plätze für Spieler die zu uns passen *und* einen Tank als Main Charakter spielen werden.

Damit wollen wir einem späteren Tankmangel vorbeugen. Im Bereich Heiler sind wir schon ganz gut aufgestellt aber Tanks kann man sowieso niemals genug haben.

Also wenn Ihr Spaß am tanken habt und euch für die Gilde Interessiert meldet euch!
Wenn Ihr einen der noch freien 4 Plätze ohne Klassenbeschränkung haben wollt dann beeilt euch besser, langsam wird es eng bei uns!

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## Raikji (16. Mai 2014)

Ein paar Plätche haben wir noch für euch, also meldet euch bei uns 

Gruß

Raikji


----------



## Raikji (17. Mai 2014)

Es wird langsam eng bei uns, nun müsst Ihr schnell sein 

Wir haben aktuell nur noch folgende Plätze frei:

*3 Tankplätze*
*1 DD Platz*
*2 Heilerplätze*

Schreibt bitte in eure Vorstellung bei uns was Ihr machen wollt!

http://wowgilden.net/Eisbeschlagen


Gruß

Raikji


----------



## Raikji (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

da uns heute jemand Kommentarlos verlassen hat haben wir aktuell noch

2 Plätze ohne Klassenbeschränkung 

anzubieten.

Bei Interesse meldet euch einfach bei uns im Forum!

Gruß

Raikji


----------



## Neomaster (21. Mai 2014)

Mahlzeit

Ich würde mich Euch gerne anschließen 

Da ich aber gleich arbeiten muss werde ich mich mal kurz fassen und mich heute Abend gegen 21.30 Uhr bei Euch melden.

Kann euch meinen main dk tank anbieten meinen Dudu/prister heal  oder meinen Hunter alle auf 90 gelevelt.
Hab aber auch noch andere chars die nur drauf warten die restlichen lvl zu meistern.

Gruß Neomaster


----------



## Raikji (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

erstmal als Stolze Info  Wir haben kürzlich Stufe 25 erreicht und unser 7. Bankfach gekauft, dafür möchte ich auch hier nochmal allen in dieser Großartigen Gilde danken 

*Wir haben heute die Karteileichen entfernt und haben nun wieder 5 freie Plätze anzubieten!*

Wir haben immer noch diverse leute die grade in den unteren Leveln rumspielen und fröhlich twinken. Ich glaube wir haben sogar eine eigene Twinkgruppe mittlerweile.
Gemeinsam Raiden tun wir noch nicht, ich denke das wird auch bis Warlords so bleiben.

Einmal die Woche besuchen wir irgendwelche alten Funraids und N00ben da auf hohem Niveau rum.

Allgemein ist bei uns natürlich auch die WM angekommen und einige stecken tief im Sommerloch, also ist etwas weniger los am Abend, aber weiterhin ist die Gilde durchaus aktiv und wir haben viel Spaß zusammen.


Also meldet euch bei Interesse und sichert euch einen der freien Plätze!

Beim letzten mal waren die freien Plätze recht schnell vergriffen.

Gruß

Sebastian


----------

